# joined the 335d ranks



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

just picked up our new 2011 335d blk/gry sport/prem packages. will post a pic or two as soon as I wash it since it rained on part of the way home (never fails buy a new bike or car and it rains) loving it so far and was blown away by the performance !! have owned several different bimmers and beemers over the years. 
bimmers
99 z3 coupe
00 M coupe
00 323 (daughters)
02 530i
04 X3 3.0
current
11 335d

beemers
74 R60/5
79 R65
79 R100RT
81 R80GS
94 R1100RS
99 K1200RS
05 K1200S
current
08 K1200GT


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

wow thats a big list.

Congrats on new d. 
My mom used to say its good when you buy something made of metal and it rains. She felt you are being given royal treatment by almighty


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Welcome! :clap:


----------



## vadim_s (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice list you got there. Welcome to the D club!!


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks all! Its been fun owning all the different cars and bikes, each brought something unique to the table and yet all have that somehow intangible BMW feel to them. No other manufacturer (IMHO) does that as well as BMW


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Congratulations! Enjoy it!


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice! Got to love the 02 530 too!


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

yeah I missed that 530 as soon as I sold it off.


----------

